
Fast Haskell: Competing with C at Parsing XML - chrisdone
http://chrisdone.com/posts/fast-haskell-c-parsing-xml
======
HelloNurse
Without correct UTF-8 decoding, DTD, entity expansion, CDATA sections and who
know what else, this is not XML. Claiming it is harms everybody.

